# Win98: übers Modem ins Internet



## MalachiConstant (20. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe soeben versucht meinen Vater per internes Modem ins Internet zu bringen. Bin dabei jedoch auf div. Komplikationen gestoßen. Zuerst hat Windows nicht mal die Treiber für das Modem geladen, doch das ließ sich durch eine Windows 98SE Neuinstallation beheben. Nun werden keine Probleme mehr im Gerätemanager angezeigt und ich kann das Modem auch konfigurieren. Also habe ich das Kabel, das vorher im Telefon steckte hinten ins Modem gesteckt und den Assistenten für den Internetzugang gestartet, aber der sagt mir einfach, er könnte kein Telefonsignal finden. Und das Modem gitb auch keinen Ton von sich. Habe auch schon versucht ohne den Assistenten gleich eine DFÜ-Verbindung herzustellen, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis...

Habe vorher noch nie ein analog Modem installiert, habe ich vielleicht irgendeinen dummen Fehler gemacht? Oder habt ihr sonst irgendwelche Ideen, woran es liegen könnte?

Wäre sehr dankbar für jeden Tipp!


P.S. Die Soundkartentreiber sind noch nicht wieder installiert und ich habe auch noch kein Direct X installiert. Könnte es damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2005)

Also so einfach sollte das mit den Kabel auch eigentlich nicht sein, da du erstens ein N Codiertes Kabel und eine N Codierte Dose für das Modem brauchst und beides F Codiert von Telefon hast (oder anders herum?!). Soll heißen wenn deine Telefondose 3 Anschlüsse hat steck das Telefon in der Mitte und du brauchst eine von der Seite.
Dazu kommt, dass viele Modems ne spezielle Belegung haben und deshalb nur das Kabel geht, das dabei war (oder ein gleich belegtes)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MalachiConstant (21. September 2005)

Cool, danke!

Hatte gehofft, dass ich irgend so einen Anfängerfehler gemacht habe. Bei dem Modem war allerdings kein Kabel dabei, meinst du trotzdem, dass es ein spezielles braucht? Werde es auf jeden Fall mal morgen mit dem anderen Anschluss ausprobieren...


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2005)

Brauchst du nicht unbedingt, kannst ja auch glück haben, hauptsache richtig codiert.


----------

